# NuTZB Bike Path



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

I think they did good job with the project overall. 

Did round trip over/back when it opened Wed. 8mi.










Did new loop over GWB and back on NuTZB today. 40 mi.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Went over the TZ ped./cycleway on Saturday, Nyack to Tarrytown and back, at about 11:00 am, just to try it, as part of a longer ride.

The good: 
It is far, far superior to the GWB pedestrian walk way. 
On the weekends, it is nowhere near as crowded as the Brooklyn Bridge walkway (which is, IMO, not usable on a bike on a nice weekend)
It is a viable way to get between the East and West banks of the Hudson to make a loop (GWB to TZ, or TZ to Bear Mountain, or GWB to Bear Mountain).

The not-so-good: 
The walk/cycleway is not all that wide, so when it is crowded (as it was on Saturday), it is more like an MUP and you must ride cautiously and courteously. 
You must pay strict attention to what you're doing, so when crowded it is not possible to ride and enjoy the views at the same time. 
The transparent walls (plexiglass?) block the breeze and make riding the path like riding in a greenhouse. 
On the Westchester side there was a guy handing out masks and saying that masks were required when cycling on the bridge itself. 

Overall: I would not say I enjoyed the ride over the river, but it is a perfectly serviceable way to cycle from one side of the river to the other.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

D&MsDad said:


> I would not say I enjoyed the ride over the river, but it is a perfectly serviceable way to cycle from one side of the river to the other.


I rather enjoy the ride over the new TZ/Cuomo Bridge path, mostly because the only other bridge paths I ride regularly enough to compare it to are the George Washington Bridge and the Brooklyn Bridge, both of whose shortcomings you've already noted. And now that I think of it, I definitely prefer the TZ path to the Bear Mountain Bridge (which doesn't really have a bike path at all) and the Mid-Hudson Bridge, and I would say the TZ is at least as good as if not better than the path on the Beacon-Newburgh Bridge.

But the _real_ appeal of the TZ Bridge bike path for me is not riding it per se, but using it as a way to get to rides in Westchester _without_ having to ride through the Bronx and Yonkers! That is a godsend!


----------

